# Forum spam the new ad-sense?



## sossego (Jul 12, 2009)

Kind of looks like it to me.
How long will it be here?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 12, 2009)

I have no idea what you're talking about ...


----------



## blah (Jul 12, 2009)

Perhaps, about this
http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/4052/97631532.png
_(subtract timezone +400 to get UTC)_

IIRC, the only untouched subforum was "News & Announcements".


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 12, 2009)

Just report spam, and a mod/admin will handle the spam and the spammer. Not a subject for further discussion.


----------

